# Got a boatload!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Posting pic hoping for a cute comment from sicfish


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Either you ran through the bushes again are your bringing some fine reefs to their resting place 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Duck Hunting Blind???...... Couldn't find one with more leaves???



...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

gonna put those sticks on the lathe and make some projects perhaps?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

DAWGONIT said:


> gonna put those sticks on the lathe and make some projects perhaps?


He's going to be carving out limits of crappie from them.

Kevin, if I remember last year's deployment, it got intense, then comical in retrospect. How'd it go this time?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like he’s camouflaged himself in an attempt to sneak up on them!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Goober


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

2!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

sure said:


> Goober


Heh heh. He said Goober. Heh heh.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> He's going to be carving out limits of crappie from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, if I remember last year's deployment, it got intense, then comical in retrospect. How'd it go this time?



Believe it or not - I don’t tell y’all everything. As to “how’d it go” notice (in the pic) that I am now required to wear my life jacket on these deployment trips


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

....and then there was this lil event that - although it turned out harmless - it lowered my wife’s confidence level in my decision making ability..... this and that time I ate the mushroom


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw a nice hornet's nest on yellow river, always said I'd go get it when it was cold, but I kept wimping out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> 2!!!


stop posting my numbers!


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Posting pic hoping for a cute comment from sicfish


 How many more MPH do you get with that trolling motor helping the outboard????? :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ironman said:


> How many more MPH do you get with that trolling motor helping the outboard????? :whistling:




I usually just putter around but one day a stump will probably make me pay for being lazy


----------

